#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Dalai Lama in Vancouver

## Дима Чабсунчин

Dalai Lama in Vancouver, BC: http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/peacesummit/

----------

Homer (02.10.2009)

----------


## Homer

Там по ссылкам предлагается скачать и установить некий Майкрософтовский Silverlight, чтобы просмотреть видео. Кто-нибудь в курсе, эта штука не забанит пиратский Виндоус? А то слышал, что бывали преценденты, когда обновление Майкрософта проверяла легальность системы и банила её в случае пиратской версии.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Там по ссылкам предлагается скачать и установить некий Майкрософтовский Silverlight, чтобы просмотреть видео. Кто-нибудь в курсе, эта штука не забанит пиратский Виндоус? А то слышал, что бывали преценденты, когда обновление Майкрософта проверяла легальность системы и банила её в случае пиратской версии.


Не забанит. Silverlight - free plug-in: http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight...px?v=3.0.40723

----------

Homer (03.10.2009)

----------

